# Another 2712 Question



## czecheiko (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking for recommendations:

****Hoyt Vantage X8 - 28" - 52#, will be using a drop away rest****

I just started building these fletched with 5" feathers:

I have 150 gr Nibbs, but don't see many people using this light of a tip. Anyone using this light of a tip in a 2712 with good results??

Was thinking about leaving them fairly long 31-32" and maybe going with 220 or 250 gr pro points or pin points????

What are your thoughts? Where is the best / cheapest place to find the magical Menzer tips???

Thanks in advance


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

*pro pin points*

competitionarcheryproducts.com


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am 27.5DL Shooting 2712's at 52lbs off of a limbdriver. I am shooting them at 31" with a 300gr tip. 

The people i see shooting shorter arrows with lighter points are typically shooting a lizard tongue rest and they are shooting lighter weights in an attempt to prevent the arrow from overloading the lizard tongue.


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

czecheiko

I am shooting a Hoyt Vantage Elite @ 28.5 DL, Spiral X @ 41lb.
my 2712 are 32" long and I am using 4X4 (75X105) configuration with Easton Diamond 380 vanes, and 300gr Pro Point (Pin Point). My buddies call them Madona Points:mg:. I am impressed at how well they tuned and shoot. I feel they are working excellent with this set-up. When they miss it is my fault not the arrow. 

NUFF SAID

ee


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

*2712's*

i'm shooting a vantage x8 with trophy taker spring steel, 28" 2712's @ 53lbs.. tried both 150gr and 300 gr, both with 4" vanes, shot a 300 28x with the 300gr and the 150's didn't seem to fly as good, but wood be fine, now im in the process of trying 32" 2712's with 300 in the front and 5" feathers, total wieght is 726grns


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I shoot 2712's at 34" long with 4" feathers and 300gr glue in easton points and the arrows fly great,My bow is set at 55lbs and 29" draw(Mathews Apex 7)

Mike


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

im shooting 4" feathers 300g. nibb @ 32" and love em. my bow is currently 47#, 30" conny


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am not shooting them but have a few friends that are shooting them VERY VERY well.....and have talked to several others that are shooting with great results.

They are all shooting 300 grain points.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I am actually suprised how well the 27's shoot. They shoot just as good as my 23's, but give you that extra girth to catch the X. I am 29" draw shooting 56lbs. My 27's are 31" with 300 grain propoints and 4" quickspins. Perfect bullet holes and they fly great. I tried and tried with 26's and they dont come close to the 27's. They are great. It seems you can shoot low or high poundage and the 31" 300 grain is it.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

the trick is the 300g. points i think, you have to admit a 2712 i a stiff a## shaft and you need that much tip weight to break the spine of the arrow. my buddie has been selling alot of them in his shop latley and the magic number has been 32" and 300g. in almost every bow we have thrown at them, and we have went from a 27" draw at 60# to mine which is 30" at 47# with a bullet hole every time. and with the lizard toungue launchers you need a wide .12 launcher to keep from overloading it.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine flew great at 30-1/8" with 300g and 4in feather. shot them through an S4 at 55lbs and 28" DL. And later an apex7 at 55, 58, and 60 at 27.5" DL and they just didn't care what weight they were at. They flew perfect. Ya know I never even paper tuned them and I shot the same scores as my 2214's perfectly spined. I picked up a few X's though


----------



## czecheiko (Jan 25, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone. Looks like most people are having good success at 31-32" and 300g in the nose. I will build mine accordingly


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

*2712*

I wouldn't even think of shooting my 27's in any other configuration than what they are at now!!! My arrows are cut somewhere around 30.5" or 31" . Fletched with 2.5" feathers, and pointed with stock 150 gr. points. Wow!! do these shafts shoot!! I shoot more inside-outs with these than any shaft I can remember ever shooting. I use a .010" Brite Sight tuner blade ground on the sides to a tip taper of 1/4" +/-. I love these arrows so much... I will not brag of any scores but, I will say that my average scores are high enough to win every major indoor shoot in the country. I believe that the 150 grn. points are such an advantage over 300 grn. My opinion is that if you are getting the performance like this then why stiffen up the launcher to support the heavier arrow point if you dont need to. I am not one who believe's that " blade sag" in the rest or a stiffer blade than necessary are of the "keep it simple" principle, thats all. Heavier points are no question more efficient, but that does not alone mean more accurate!! At this level your mentality is the key to more accuracy. Especially if your set-up consistently puts the arrow right behind the scope dot even on " fair" shots....Big thumbs up for EASTON ARCHERY!!!!


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

TRB said:


> I wouldn't even think of shooting my 27's in any other configuration than what they are at now!!! My arrows are cut somewhere around 30.5" or 31" . Fletched with 2.5" feathers, and pointed with stock 150 gr. points. Wow!! do these shafts shoot!! I shoot more inside-outs with these than any shaft I can remember ever shooting. I use a .010" Brite Sight tuner blade ground on the sides to a tip taper of 1/4" +/-. I love these arrows so much... I will not brag of any scores but, I will say that my average scores are high enough to win every major indoor shoot in the country. I believe that the 150 grn. points are such an advantage over 300 grn. My opinion is that if you are getting the performance like this then why stiffen up the launcher to support the heavier arrow point if you dont need to. I am not one who believe's that " blade sag" in the rest or a stiffer blade than necessary are of the "keep it simple" principle, thats all. Heavier points are no question more efficient, but that does not alone mean more accurate!! At this level your mentality is the key to more accuracy. Especially if your set-up consistently puts the arrow right behind the scope dot even on " fair" shots....Big thumbs up for EASTON ARCHERY!!!!


What draw length and poundage are you shooting?


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

*2712 /150grn.*

My draw length is 29 7/16" and I shoot 54 to 55 pounds. I shoot a hoyt pro elite,xt 3000, and spiral cams. The bow and arrow just match up perfectly I guess. I only eyeballed the nock height and installed the d-loop and never moved anything after that and those arrows just keep going where the dot is. I also don't really paper tune them at all as long as I don't see them when they fly,(except for the slight arc downwards into the target face). I also feel that the less arrow drop that your set-up has the better it is for forgiveness when it comes to 18m / 20 yd. shooting. I am fletching up another set to have for when I travel to shoots. Tony B.


----------

